# What do you think of the Pussy Cat Doll's make up?



## chako012 (Mar 22, 2006)

I actually thin kthey have very good make up, its definately bold out there creative and well blended - refer to 'beep" video..

No I definately like their make up


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 22, 2006)

i like their makeup in that video too


----------



## LatinaRose (Mar 23, 2006)

i like it too!


----------



## rnsmelody (Mar 24, 2006)

yea their make up in very nice in the video, maybe thats why i keep watching it lol


----------



## pugmommy7 (Mar 24, 2006)

where can i see the stila line w/ them?


----------



## User34 (Mar 24, 2006)

Yea I must admit they have nice make-up in the Video.
 Does anyone else in that group sing or just that one girl? B/c from what I have seen she sings all the songs. The other girls are just...there.


----------



## Sophia84 (Mar 25, 2006)

Yeah!! I love it!! Actually a girl told me that the mu is all from Stila, The look with the green top, on her eyes she wears Golightly e/s on her lids and on the lower lashkne Jade e/s Vey pretty combo!!!


----------



## Lushstar (Mar 26, 2006)

I like the makeup too! I'm not sure I could pull off makeup like that...


----------



## CaramelKiss (Mar 27, 2006)

I like that also


----------



## Eemaan (Mar 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sophia84* 
_Yeah!! I love it!! Actually a girl told me that the mu is all from Stila, The look with the green top, on her eyes she wears Golightly e/s on her lids and on the lower lashkne Jade e/s Vey pretty combo!!!_

 

i love that MU look in the beep video, does anyone have a pic for a close up examination?


----------



## professionaltart (Mar 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alumeze* 
_Yea I must admit they have nice make-up in the Video.
 Does anyone else in that group sing or just that one girl? B/c from what I have seen she sings all the songs. The other girls are just...there._

 

yea really now. the other PCDs are like her backup dancers hahah


----------



## hypergrl273 (Apr 8, 2006)

I noticed that today, it's very well done.


----------



## lovejam (Apr 9, 2006)

Yeah, I liked their makeup in "beep." I bet it would be really fun to be their makeup artist.


----------



## thisiscarene (Jun 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sophia84* 
_Yeah!! I love it!! Actually a girl told me that the mu is all from Stila, The look with the green top, on her eyes she wears Golightly e/s on her lids and on the lower lashkne Jade e/s Vey pretty combo!!!_

 
OMG i was wondering what e/s she was wearing!She is so hot


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rnsmelody* 
_yea their make up in very nice in the video, maybe thats why i keep watching it lol_

 
 me toooo


----------



## Beauty Star (Jul 14, 2006)

I love PCD's make up. I really like how they do Nicole's and Melody's.

I look at HQ pictures of them just to see how its applied.


----------



## celesphine (Jul 29, 2006)

They are all so pretty, aren't they?
I love their make up.


----------



## user79 (Jul 30, 2006)

Can someone post a picture or something? I have no clue what you're all talking about...


----------



## Nolee (Jul 31, 2006)

yeah, i heard all the makeup they use is Stilla too, it was very well done, looks stunning on them esp Nicole

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 
_Can someone post a picture or something? I have no clue what you're all talking about..._

 




http://nicolephotos.com/categories.php?cat_id=36
these are caps from the video, ill try to find some HQs so that u could see the mu better


----------



## SChotgurrl (Jul 31, 2006)

Man I'm a HUGE PCD fan!! They're makeup/hair, well style in general, is always so freakin HAUTE!!! Some say they're bitches or slutty, but I just happen to think [and like the fact that] they love being sexy and confident 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think it's good for women to feel like that ya know? Just MHO


----------

